# planned for a 50K PC.. need suggestion/opinion/critics.



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

1.	What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Photoshop CS4, gaming :crysis II/Warhead, NFS prostreet,NFS:HP,(basically all NFS m big fan of NFS), video editing, also have plans for  3D gaming in future.
2.	 Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yeah always.. preferably for product wid good performance VS money VS product_life ratio
3.	 What is your MAX budget?
A:50k
4.	 Planning to overclock? 
A: may be if required while gaming

5.	Which OS are you planning to use?
A: windows 7, linux ,XP

6.	How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB

7.	What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: Already have a Samsung LCD TV.. will use dat as monitor only. Its 22” resolution 1366 x 768. It has HDMI and VGA port only.

8.	How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6

9.	Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:yeah,a long tym before

10.	When are you planning to buy the system?
A: As soon as possible(can’t wait nw)

11.	Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes

12.	Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: dnt include speaker,Monitor, 

13.	Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:delhi.. preferably not from oder states

14.	Mention any other points if deemed necessary(I planned for such things)
A:  a.proccy is Core i5 760 2.8GHz and need a mobo wid USB3.0 ,
a.	b.  1600Mhz DDR3 RAM, 
b.	cabinet wid gr8 looks( iball Bullets)
c.	graphic card GTX460 AMP has been decided till nw. Neoder wid good VFM n similar performance can work too.
d.	keyboard i want to purchase may b in dis week only is Logitech K350.. 
e.	need a mouse wid some programmable keys.. enquired 1 HCL mouse with 1600dpi 5 programmable keys for Rs 500. Is dis ok??
f.	suggest a DVD RW dual layer (BD reader if price diff is nt big)
g.     i have plan for 3D gamin in future.. kindly suggest how can i do dat? i have been reading about NVidia 3d vision GPU.. bt got no idea how evrythin work? do dey need 3D compatitble TV?
15.	selected a WD Caviar Black 500 GB, SATA 3 Gb/s, 32 MB Cache, 7200 RPM ( Model: WD5001AALS).. and PSU - Corsair TX650W with Microtek 600va
ne opinion??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 20, 2010)

Have a look at the thread : "PC Buying Guide - NOV 2010" by *Jas*.
Though I don't think 3D gaming rig will come in 50k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

For 3d vision u need glasses which cost 10k and 3d ready monitors which cost above 20k AFAIK.


----------



## Joker (Nov 20, 2010)

those 3D Gaming etc. things are gimmicks according to me & most....please don't run after those.... 

you want a motherboard with the provision of both Crossfire and SLI?? along with SATA3 6gbps and USB 3.0? the motherboard will cost quite a bit...but still worth it, according to me.

So, here it goes.

*Intel Core i5-760* @ 10k
*Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P* @ 11.5k (has everything which u've asked for)
*Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 AMP* @ 12k (your choice as you feel this is enough for u)
*2*2GB Corsair XMS/Gskill Ripjaws/Kingston 1333Mhz RAM* @ 3.1k (get any 1333mhz or 1600mhz..slight price difference and slight performance difference)
*Cooler Master Elite 430* @ 2.6k (ignore iBall cabinets please)
*LG DVD Writer* @ 1k
*Corsair HX650 modular* @ 7k (plenty of room for future graphic upgrades like SLI)
Hard disk of ur choice
Keyboard mouse of ur choice..


now see..this is slightly underpowered cuz you can get a much better graphic card if u compromise on motherboard (USB 3.0, SATA3 6gbps etc.) but this is a config which is good & gives room for u to add another gtx460 later for more performance.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

ohhkk means dese LCD monitors dnt work in dis case... leave it on next upgrade den..cant exceed budget.. bt den wht dis FireGL do which u have included in config for 3d works??
btw jas can we get dell alienware cabinet frm market?? ne idea?


----------



## Joker (Nov 20, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> bt den wht dis FireGL do which u have included in config for 3d works??


it is for developers who work with software like maya,3ds max etc.

like i said 3d gaming is partially a gimmick, dont run after these worthless things as of now

also u cant get alienware cabinet..u have to buy their whole system


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

ohkk i wud go wid your config... as it has almost everythin wht i need.. thanks 
"a motherboard with the provision of both Crossfire and SLI??" is dis xactly meant for multiple GPU ?? bt till nw no such plans..

n u are talkin abt which GPU as dis rig is gettin underpowerd?


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

He meant that P55 motherboards without USB 3.0 are cheaper by 2-3k. If you have a spare PCIe slot in your motherboard, then for USB 3.0, you can always go for:

*www.skyenne.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Belkin-F4U023-SuperSpeed-3-PCIe-Add-In-Card-Picture.JPG

But anyways, go for the config suggested by Joker.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

kk.. dis cud be an option too.. dat mobo is fine for me

ico any solution for serial and parallel ports.??. actually i have some projects like PC controlled robot,etc and they require such ports for interface..


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

*www.govgroup.com/images_products/2181461_big.jpg

This goes in the *PCI* slot. It might be hard to find.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

ohkk what is dis called??if i wanna purchase dis.. 

btw "1 x serial port header" generally specified by vendors in spec sheet of mobo.. wht is dis meant for????


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ohkk what is dis called??if i wanna purchase dis..


PCI to Serial card? PCI to Serial/Parallel card?



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> btw "1 x serial port header" generally specified by vendors in spec sheet of mobo.. wht is dis meant for????


Another way of getting a serial port.

*www.instructables.com/image/FXQE1QYFK27A0UY/Wire-up-the-serial-header.jpg

And you have for parallel too:

*service.pcconnection.com/images/inhouse/7962683.jpg


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

ohkk means instead of giving as a back panel connector dey have given on board only so if required get dat cable only as u have shown...


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ohkk means instead of giving as a back panel connector dey have given on board only so if required get dat cable only as u have shown...


yes.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks buddy   i have to buy that PCI to parallel/serial card.. do u knw ne brand n price??

i was searchin dis i found brands like rosewell, SPEED, AXXON ... dnt what kinda brand dey are...

neoder cabinet dan CM elite? its cheap n best i think.. bt i was searchin for some stylish one (ma lil bro want dis  )


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

No brand preferences for those cards. Just go for any brand you find. Search on Ebay.

*CM Elite 430* is the best VFM cabinet out there.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah i did it is costin arnd 2k for 1 serial and 1 parallel... is dis fine?


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

eBay India: 2 Dual RS-232 DB9 Serial Port to PCI I/O Card Adapter (item 160506410228 end time 21-Nov-2010 21:43:57 IST)

eBay India: PCI To Parallel LPT Port I/O Card adapter (item 270665471614 end time 17-Dec-2010 21:14:46 IST)

500+360 for both of them.  I have no idea about the price of these. Just go and buy them. They'll be surely expensive because the demand for these is usually less.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

ohkk i will chk den.. they r based on PCIx1 slots na?
2 will be used by dis serial and parallel.. n mobo has total 3 PCIx1 ... hope atleast 1 slot will be free for future..


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ohkk i will chk den.. they r based on PCIx1 slots na?


*There is a big difference between PCI and PCI Express (PCIe).*

Your motherboard has 2 PCI slots. And they will occupy both. (the perpendicular white long slots in this picture)

3 PCIe 1x slots. They will remain unoccupied. 2 PCIe 16x slots. Graphic card will go in one of them.

*www.gigabyte.us/fileupload/product/2/3435/3002.jpg


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

ico can u tell me the practical use for different PCIe X1 x4 x2 x16 x8... 
PCIe x16 is for GPU... and oders???


----------



## Joker (Nov 20, 2010)

u can honestly use google.  we are not here to spoonfeed u...please try to use it for ur basic queries. 

however...for the sake of replying

the big PCIe are for graphic cards....u can use a dual gpu set up if u want to...smaller PCIe for things like TV tuner cards, gigabit ethernet etc.....

*dual gpu setups*
in nvidia SLI, all cards should be same....gtx460 + gtx460 (same cards)
in ati crossfire...u can do hd 6850 + hd 6870 (different cards same generation...6850 + 5770 = not possible, 5850 + 5770 = not possible)..in crossfire u can obviously crossfire same cards.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 20, 2010)

The different PCIe slots offer different amounts of bandwith, x1 offering the lowest and x16 offering the highest. The x16 and x8 are used for GPUs. They may be used together for crossfire and SLI configurations whereas x1 and x4 are used for TV tuner cards, extension cards etc.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

i always search first on google only.. even for dis i searched d only thing i understood was bandwidth diff like x1 - 500mbps, x4 - 1gbps , x16- 8Gbps... 
bt cudnt make out in different practical purpose.. so i asked Joker.. newez thanks a lot.. nxt i wud b careful..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

^u can ask anything u want. Tomorrow i will suggest u a 1090t config which is more future proof. In the meantime look at the guide for info.

@joker
we are here to ans. each and every querry. BTW who told u 6850 can be paired with 6870.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A 5850 will crossfire with a 5830, 5850 or a 5870, and a 5770 will crossfire with a 5750, but a 5850 won't crossfire with a 5770.



May be he quoted from here.  ATI CrossFire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

ohk sure.. bt Joker has suggested a very nice config too..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

I researched a bit on mixed CF. 5870 and 5850. But its performance is lower than 5850 in CF. But surely a nice piece of info joker ..


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

An AMD config for your choice.

*AMD Phenom II X6 1090T* @ 11.3k
*Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H* @ 9.2k
*WD Caviar Blue 500GB* @ 1.7k
*2*2GB Corsair XMS/Gskill Ripjaws/Kingston 1333Mhz RAM* @ 3k
*Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5* @ 14.5k
*Corsair VX550* @ 4.7k
*CM Elite 430* @ 2.6k
*DVD Writer* @ 1k
*Keyboard and Mouse combo* @ 0.7k

I've suggested an ATX motherboard (like in Joker's config) having everything (SATA3 6gbps, USB 3.0 etc.) except SLI support. This motherboard also has integrated graphics which you were looking earlier.

HD 6870 will outperform every GTX 460 in games.

In the end, it is your choice.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

Itr perfect ico. +1 to that.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 21, 2010)

ico said:


> An AMD config for your choice.
> 
> 
> *Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5* @ 14.5k
> *Corsair VX550* @ 4.7k



will dis VX550W PSU work fine for this config? joker was suggesting HX650 modular one for almost same config and less powerful GPU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

its perfectly fine. more-2 than enough..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes..vx550 will easily handle that config..650 wud only be needed if u crossfire and add more products..otherwise vx550 is one of d best PSU out there..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 21, 2010)

ico said:


> An AMD config for your choice.
> 
> *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T* @ 11.3k
> *Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H* @ 9.2k
> ...



heyy as u were sayin HDMI/DVI/VGA ports in H55/57 motherboard WILL NOT WORK if you will use Core i5-760. 
bt as dis mobo is also having same ports on board... so will they work wid AMD Phenom II X6 proccy? or dat was only wid intel case..


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> heyy as u were sayin HDMI/DVI/VGA ports in H55/57 motherboard WILL NOT WORK if you will use Core i5-760.
> bt as dis mobo is also having same ports on board... so will they work wid AMD Phenom II X6 proccy? or dat was only wid intel case..


*Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H* is a *890GX chipset* motherboard for *AMD AM3 socket* processors.

890GX has a graphic chip on the motherboard itself. It doesn't have to rely on the processor. Use any AMD processor with it, you will still have VGA/DVI/HDMI working. Only consider this is a back-up option *if* your discrete GPU fails. It will get disabled till you have a discrete GPU plugged in.

H55/57 don't have the graphic on the motherboard although they have the ports. So, they have to rely on Intel processors which have built-in graphic capability or not.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

The onboard video wont work as u will be using discreet gfx.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 27, 2010)

guyz P55UD4P not available in market...
suggest any shop..


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

Try *Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3R* @ 9.3k then. SMCInternational has it.

This motherboard supports Crossfire but not SLI. Just for the note.


----------

